# budgie partner



## Septic101 (Apr 10, 2021)

Hi there, I have two 1 year old budgies. A few weeks ago one of our budgies flew away sadly. After a few weeks of looking, we got a new one. However it seemed to be homesick/not well. It has been over 5 days and it just sits in the cage all day, It eats fine and all, but is fluffed up and VERY inactive. No noise either. We decided to return it as we consulted with a volunteer from a foundation for bird adoption who said that it was not right. Our old budgie now is chirping much more and screaching. Does this mean he is happy, or should we look for a companion.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Did you quarantine the new bird, if not and if it is really ill you have endangered your other bird. When bringing any new bird into the house it should be quarantined for at least 30 days. A chirping bird is usually a happy bird, but if he is actually flock calling he is looking for his friend. How was he acting after the one flew away? Some birds are happy as only birds but it is nice for them to have a companion if they are alone much of the day.


----------



## Septic101 (Apr 10, 2021)

We did quarantine it but it was in the vicinity of the other bird. Honestly, the bird just chirps a lot. After the first one flew away, he was sad for 2 days, but was flying eating and everything after. Today he was playing with his bell, listening to me playing piano, and chewing on the little paper thing we have. He loves his millet too. I just dont know if he really needs a friend. It is really hard for our family to spend time with the bird as it is kind of hand shy. We have had it for over a year, but it will only come onto your hand if you have food, and that is a MAYBE. Don't get me wrong, we try our best, talk to it, feed it, play music to it, but at one point we have to leave it alone.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please make sure you are not giving your budgie too much millet.
Millet is high in fat content and should be given very sparingly, only as a treat.
You don't have to have a bird be on your hand to interact with it. Simply being near the cage and talking, singing and reading to the budgie is a means of interaction.

How many hours per day to you estimate the budgie is or will be alone?

There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.*

*Do you really want another pet*

*1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 

Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.*

*Quarantine your new bird!*

*Yes - Quarantine IS necessary*

*It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then finding an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds is the next best option.

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird*

*Introducing Two Budgies*

*3. Flock Dynamics*

*Differences and Dynamics in Flocks*

*Your Harmonious Flock*

*4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?*

*Why you should buy from a Reputable/Ethical Breeder rather than a Big Box Pet Store*

*5. Vet Expense and Housing

Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine? *

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense*


----------

